

Show HN: My first official web application to help monitor hashtags - shayonj
http://shayonj.tumblr.com/day/2013/04/15#.UWz09Ct-Zzo

======
ses
that's a cool idea and looks well executed, I'd be interested to know what
technologies you are using?

~~~
shayonj
Hi ses, thanks for feedback and trying it out. I am using using
Rails,HTML/CSS/AJAX for the development, MySQL for DB and Capistrano for
deployment.

~~~
ses
That's interesting, I think Rails has been overrated in the past but this is
exactly the kind of project I think Rails is great for - where you've got a
very clear simple aim, and you want to quickly develop an app people can play
around with.

~~~
shayonj
I am still new to web dev to comment on this. But IMO rails has managed well
to take care of the heavy duty web apps as well. But yes as far as prototypes
go and getting something built up quickly, rails is a definitely a good
option.

